# Training Treats: Has anyone done a recent study on healthy ones?



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

It is time for me to order some new training treats for Zippy. Has anyone done a recent research on what is available and healthy?

Thanks in advance,
Barbara


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my favorite treat is baking an organic chicken breast from costco on 350 for 40 min and chopping it up in a little baggie for them -- it is safe, healthy and they love it


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chicken is fine. 

As far as store bought, I really like the Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy. You can break them up very small. Solid Gold Tiny Tots, too. I also use Natural Balance roll food and cut it into tiny bits.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 13 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744572


> Chicken is fine.
> 
> As far as store bought, I really like the Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy. You can break them up very small. Solid Gold Tiny Tots, too. I also use Natural Balance roll food and cut it into tiny bits.[/B]



Lady love the soft and chewy Buddy Biscuits! She isn't in training, though. At her age she just gets them for being wonderful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 13 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744597


> QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 13 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744572





> Chicken is fine.
> 
> As far as store bought, I really like the Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy. You can break them up very small. Solid Gold Tiny Tots, too. I also use Natural Balance roll food and cut it into tiny bits.[/B]



Lady love the soft and chewy Buddy Biscuits! She isn't in training, though. At her age she just gets them for being wonderful. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is such a sweet thing to say - I think Lady is wonderful too


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

We have had good luck with Baby Carrot pieces, they love em and will do anything for them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I like Zuke's Mini Naturals treats for training.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm another soft Buddy Biscuit fan and home cooked chicken treats. I make the chicken treats by chopping boiled chick breast, adding a egg and oat bran (organic from Whole Foods), and then making small patties. I then bake at 300 degrees for an hour. This makes the treats hard. I freeze them and use as needed. All the pups in my neighborhood love them.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie likes anything! She loves raw or cooked green beans and carrots. Mommy likes Sojos Grain-Free Dog Treats in the cherry almond flavor. She loves them. Good Dog wheat & corn free dog treats are great too. We've only tried the chicken pot pie flavor but I'm sure she would love the others just as much. Kisses to Zippy and hugs to you, Barbara.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Organic cheerios-type cereal works for us.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Cheerios. All my babies love them.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Mar 13 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744747


> Cheerios. All my babies love them.[/B]


I forgot to mention Cheerios Marti. Dixie's breeder told us to use them as a treat when I asked her what she suggested. I've always used them and she just loves them. She didn't have any other treat but Cheerios for months.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, this helps.

Hugs to you too Elaine, and squeezes to Dixie!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 13 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744693


> I like Zuke's Mini Naturals treats for training.[/B]


Lilly lives for Zuke's mini naturals!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 13 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744572


> Chicken is fine.
> 
> As far as store bought, I really like the Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy. You can break them up very small. Solid Gold Tiny Tots, too. I also use Natural Balance roll food and cut it into tiny bits.[/B]


My girls love the itty bitty buddy biscuits and Tiny Tots as well.  They also really like the Wellness Pure Rewards salmon & venison jerky treats.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Mar 13 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744747


> Cheerios. All my babies love them.[/B]


Oh yes. My girls looove Cheerios. They get Cheerios as their "night night" treat before bed every night. :biggrin:


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE (LittleDogLVR @ Mar 13 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744666


> We have had good luck with Baby Carrot pieces, they love em and will do anything for them.[/B]


off topic, i realize, but i just need to say: your little ones are two of the absolutely most adorable pups i have seen. the face on that little girl! :wub2:

samson loves his honey nut cheerios, too. sofie prefers her dogswell vitality chicken breasts and wellness beef jerkey treats. 

and they both LOVE peeled apples.


----------

